# The Dutch Method



## sandman2009 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Folks. I Was Wondering If Anyone Here Has Ever Tried The Dutch Method To Grow Mj Indoors. I Have Been Reading About It For About The Past 14 Hours And That Is No Joke. Thats Right No Sleep...lol...i Guess I Am Just Excited About This Adventure. Any Way The Dutch Method Just Grows A Bunch Of Plants And Puts The Germinated Seeds On The 12/12 Cycle To Begin With. The Plants Don't Get That Big But You Just Keep The Big Top Bud Growing And Keep Trimming Back Even The Branches. Now I Have Read A Million Things On This But This One Dutch Guy Who Has Been Doing It Almost Since He Started Growing Weed In 1972. He Had Pics And Everything And They Were Indeed Impressive. Using This Method You Are Simply Keeping Just The One Giant Top Bud And Let It Grow To Maturity Of Course. Eventually These Buds Get So Big That They Grow Up And Only The Buds Get All The Light Because Of The Canopy It Forms. Besides That You Can Then Use The Cuttings You Have A Lot Of And Cut Them Correctly And Put Them In Water And Get Them Growing So You Will Eventually Be Harvesting Almost Every Month. This Was His Words Not Mine. He Showed What Was An Average Bud Because You Could See The Buds Growing Around It And They All Looked About The Same. This One Bud Was 12" Long And He Said It Would Mature At 16". Man If That Sucker Has Any Density At All That Is A Good Bit Of Weed. Does Anybody Have A Guess As To How Much That Bud Would Come Out To In Grams Or Whatever When It Is Finished? I Don't. He Didn't Tell That But It Was Some Beautiful Buds. Now I Know This Is My First Try And He Has Been At It Over 35 Years So I Ain't Stupid Enough To Believe I Could Even Come Close To What He Is Producing Right Now. You Could See It Was A Very Sophisticated Setup. However He Even Said That He Did It Comercially And He Knew People Would Notice The Complicated Setup He Had But He Said In A Small Closet Or Fridge You Could Do The Same Thing. He Said That This Is The Simplest Method He Has Ever Done Because Of All The Things It Cuts Out Including Saving Electricity And Only Haveing One Phase In The Growing And Not Two. This Makes Sense To Me And I Am Going To Try It. I Have A 2 X 4 Closet For All Practical Purposes And That Gives Me 8 Square Feet. I Wonder How Many Plants(buds) I Could Grow. You Grow The In 4" Pots Is What He Said. I Also Believe From What I Have Read That One 400 Watt Hid Could Take Care Of It All. Anyone Have Any Suggestions...thanks For Taking The Time To Read This As I Have Had No Sleep And Gotten A Bit Long Winded...thanks For Any Help


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2008)

You smoken weed,,, or doen coke.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 21, 2008)

wow thats very interesting but why did you Capitalize Every Word In Your Post? haha been drinkin coffee or something to stay awake?lol


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't even read that.  ACK! Not every word has to be capitalized at the start.  And paragraphs help too.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello sandman.  Yes, I've heard of that method before, and I believe you're referring to Sea of Green (SOG).  Yes, you can definitely do that in your closet.  In my opinion, and if I remember correctly from my reading, that method works best with Indica.

I tried growing from seed to flower with 12/12 lighting, skipping the vegetative cycle.  I made the mistake of doing it with Sativa strains (bagseed), and it didn't work that well.  The plants got way too tall.  However, the buds were nice and long.  

Once I grew a Train Wreck seed under 12/12 lighting from beginning to end and it worked out nicely.  The plant remained short, and had a nice tight bud on it.  Actually, Train Wreck might not be Indica, I don't know.  If so, maybe I got lucky.

So sandman, do a search on this site for sea of green and see what others have to say about it.  Good luck, I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol Cowboy...something Like That


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol Mob...something Like That


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry You Couldn't Read That Enhancementsmoker


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank You So Much Mr. Young For Trying To Answer My Question. Seems Like You Are The Only One That Tried To Help. I Don't Understand The Guy Who Can't Read Capital Letters. They Are Bigger And It Is Easier For Me To Read. To Each His Own I Guess. Besides The Site Took Away The Caps. Look At My Thread??????? I Need Some Weed And Really Don't Have Any Now. That Is Why I Am Gonna Try This. What You Said My Friend I Have Read Many Hours On Sog And It Is Very Similar But Just A Bit Different. The Sog Guys Normally Do Veg The Weed Some But Not Too Much From What I Understand. The Only Real Difference Is This Method Completely Bypasses The Veg Step. Than Youk Very Much For Your Input Sir


----------



## Alistair (Dec 21, 2008)

You're welcome, sandman.  Go ahead and do a lot of reading on this site and other sources, and then get that grow going.  Click on the Resources link.  You'll find good information there.


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, I Also Meant To Tell You Mr. Young That I Had Already Ordered Some Afghani Seeds Because I Do Research The Hell Out Of Anything I Do. I Used To Work In The Computer Field And Also Took 3 Years Of Psychology At Uab So I Am Used To Research. Anyway Of Everything I Researched It Became Very Clear That This Was The One. It Is Near 100% Indica. Grows Very Fast And Outstanding Indoors. Clearly States That It Is Very Easy To Grow And Great For Beginners. Makes Huge Very Tight Buds Which Is Perfect For The Method I Chose. Grows Short And Bushy But I Won't See Too Much Of That. The Thc Content Is 15-20% And It Gives A "knockout Stone". Their Words Anyway. You Might Or Might Not Know That Back In My Very Old Hippy Days I Have Smoked Afhan. That Is One Of The Few Strains They Describe That I Have Ever Even Heard Of Before Now. I Do Remember It Would Kick Your Butt But I Ain't Sure About This Because There Doesn't Seem To Be Many Pure Strains That I Have Ever Heard Of Anymore. I Will Let You Know How It Goes


----------



## sandman2009 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks For That Info Mr. Young. I Will Do It


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck Sandman and get some sleep. 

Not sure if you are aware but all caps is likened to shouting online.

Netiquette 101.


----------

